# DP DR curable??



## akash agarwal (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi i m 21 and i got dp dr by weed withdrawal
I m sufring dp dr past 4 months
I feel horrible in darkness
I feel anxious and restless when i go far away from my House
I cant focus concentrate
I quit my job studies cz of it
I feel lost when i m walking
And i look out everything like zombie

Help


----------



## akash agarwal (Jun 27, 2016)

I m in hell

I quit my job my studies
I just want this withdrwal dp dr go away some how


----------



## akash agarwal (Jun 27, 2016)

I m in hell
Weed withdrwal
Brain fog 
Dp dr severe mild at times
I wanna get normal some how


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> However, finding the root cause can be a long, & unfruitful journey. For me personally I like it, because it gives me something to do.


hhahah don't know if this was meant to be funny but it made me laugh


----------



## amarpreet123 (Aug 12, 2012)

It varies on person to person, I've surpassed the moments I could have spontaneously snapped back into my own reality, but now I'm too suppressed. Finding out the root of the problem is something I don't need to do because there was no trauma initially and talking about something does nothing for me as I'm aware it's not happening, plus I can't feel it anyway


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

Yes, it's curable if you learn to handle it and you learn new coping skills to avoid relapse. I've come out of it several times, and if I didn't instantly go back to old habits I think it would have been gone for good, as I'm typing this I'm not in a state of dp/dr.

You can't beat it how you are now though, you seem totally out of it. I think you should see a therapist to help you deal with your state.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> ???


I thought you were being ironic. You "like" spending years trying to find the root cause of your DP?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Some people find a cure, some people learn to live with it and some people never get better.....Its an individual thing.....Most people improve with time though, but it can be a very slow process...Look after yourself and destress your life as much as possible and get LOTS OF SLEEP!! if you can....Stress (of any kind) is DPs best friend and sleep (rest) is its enemy....I will also say to you that when you do start to feel better stay away from weed and all other drugs (including alcohol)....Otherwise you will end up right back where you started....

I wish you well on your recovery journey....Recovery is very possible...Just try to be patient (I know thats easier said than done with this awful condition)

Look after yourself!


----------



## Amina_x (Nov 22, 2014)

Your symptoms are not uncommon.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Sometimes being cold, clinical & calculating can have its benefits


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, there are always HAL, Samaritan and the Borg














​


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Didn't know 7of9 ... well, 3 strikes and I'm out, lol.

Never did figure out HAL's motives. The Machine definitely is learning empathy. Samaritan just want godship. Do these 3 have emotions? DPers do have emotions ... they just don't feel them. That leads to a curiosity ... how does one define emotions?








e·mo·tion

əˈmōSH(ə)n/

_noun_
noun: *emotion*; plural noun: *emotions*



a natural instinctive state of mind deriving from one's circumstances, mood, or relationships with others.
"she was attempting to control her emotions"

synonyms:

feeling, sentiment; More



instinctive or intuitive feeling as distinguished from reasoning or knowledge.
"responses have to be based on historical insight, not simply on emotion"

synonyms:

instinct, intuition, gut feeling; More



The first definition that Google gave actually skirts to the whole topic of whether a person 'feels' it or not

Now to really mess with the mind, start reading Wiki https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emotion


"*Emotion*, in everyday speech, is any relatively brief conscious experience characterized by intense mental activity and a high degree of pleasure or displeasure. Scientific discourse has drifted to other meanings and there is no consensus on a definition. " ... blaa blaa blaa
Affection, Anger, Angst, Anguish, Annoyance, Anxiety, Apathy, Arousal, Awe, Boredom, Confidence, Contempt, Contentment, Courage, Curiosity, Depression, Desire, Despair, Disappointment, Disgust, Distrust, Ecstasy, Embarrassment, Empathy, Envy, Euphoria, Fear, Frustration, Gratitude, Grief, Guilt, Happiness, Hatred, Hope, Horror, Hostility, Humiliation, Hysteria, Interest, Jealousy, Loneliness, Love, Lust, Outrage, Panic, Passion, Pity, Pleasure, Pride, Rage, Regret, Remorse, Resentment, Sadness, Saudade, Schadenfreude, Self-confidence, Shame, Shock, Shyness, Sorrow, Suffering, Surprise, Trust, Wonder, Worry

Actually, the whole article is fatiguing to read. CAUTION,


----------



## illmatic (Apr 16, 2016)

Alex617 said:


> Yes, it's curable if you learn to handle it and you learn new coping skills to avoid relapse. I've come out of it several times, and if I didn't instantly go back to old habits I think it would have been gone for good, as I'm typing this I'm not in a state of dp/dr.
> 
> You can't beat it how you are now though, you seem totally out of it. I think you should see a therapist to help you deal with your state.


This 100% !!

It's very easy to go back into your old bad habits and get a relapse. I've been so close to 100% several times and have sabotaged myself. When you feel good it's easy to forget how bad DP symptoms can be, and when you are deep into DP it's easy to forget how feeling good feels. I also fully recovered once before 16 years ago, until I screwed myself and did drugs again, thinking after 16 years I would be able to handle drugs again.

OP, definitely see a therapist to set you on the right path


----------



## mjones (Mar 26, 2016)

this man is correct depends on how you attack the situation......ive had it for close to 5 months now....and it gets better...a lot better.


----------



## 99880 (Mar 17, 2016)

akash agarwal said:


> Hi i m 21 and i got dp dr by weed withdrawal
> I m sufring dp dr past 4 months
> I feel horrible in darkness
> I feel anxious and restless when i go far away from my House
> ...


Hi, welcome to the community.

Sorry to learn that you are going through such a difficult time. I don't have much knowledge of weed induced DP/DR, so I'm hoping that you will receive some good advice from people who have been through similar experiences to yours. It's worth using the search tool to find specific information that applies to your circumstances.

Take care


----------



## 99880 (Mar 17, 2016)

This thread is surreal. Someone in distress (new to the community), asks for help and it just turns into a slanging match. Not good.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

slightsparkle said:


> This thread is surreal. Someone in distress (new to the community), asks for help and it just turns into a slanging match. Not good.


I've removed all of the arguing comments. Arguing on the forum happens. But on an intro thread, unacceptable.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you TOF

Yes, such squabbles belong among family. "Television has brought back murder into the home - where it belongs." Alfred Hitchcox


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, what were some bad habits people fell back into that caused the DP/dr to return? I'm having a difficult time figuring out the root cause of mine, and continue to "relapse" sort to speak. When you don't know the root cause, it's tough trying to avoid those bad habits.


----------



## akash agarwal (Jun 27, 2016)

Thnx alott for ur reply guys

I promised to my self i will die like hell but i will never ever NEVER EVER!! TOUCH ANY DRUG AGAINN!!! 
I JUST WANNA GET FINEE!! 
i have pressure in my head anxiety catch me cz of DP DR 
I feel like autopilot
I feel weird when i look at world
I feel hell when i concentrate in my cell phone 
I feel like i lost my sense
Today 4 month i m without weed and my DP DR alwys trble me in mild and severe condition

I wanna get fine so that i can go to job
Guys i got dp dr by weed

DP DR
Anxiety
And depression


----------

